# i'm pretty sure, but need reasurance.



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

ok guys this is my first batch of clones that i've gotten into flowering.  attached are some pictures.  they are all from different mothers. this was my original batch to determine if the mothers are any good.  but they all seem to look the same to me.  the mothers were white widow, crystal, and ice.

in 2 days these guys will have been flowering for 3 weeks under a 400 watt MH bulb.  I bought all my equipment before reading on this site.  If i could go back i would have purchased a HPS bulb, but this is what i've got.  it seems to be doing the job. 

it's a total of 12 plants. in a 3'x3' tray, in a 5'x5' tent.  using top drip hydroponic method.  i'm using GH's schedule for the flowering nutes...using the Flora Nova series.  This schedule also calls for liquid kool bloom, which i'm also using.  in 5 days or so, i will change out my rez, continue to use the regular GH schedule with koolbloom, but I will also add Humbolt County's Own Snow Storm, Ultra.  It's supposed to make it produce more THC crystals.  we'll see.

2 weeks before the end i will be hitting them with Hombolt County's own gravity which is a flower hardener.  supposed to make the flowers fully develop and in tern making them more dense.  we'll see lol

anyways, they all look like females to me.  i just wanted other people to take a look to make sure i'm right.  i'm sorry that i'm not the best photographer in the world, let me know if you need more pictures.

thanks again,
surrept


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah those are all ladies...no doubt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

They look great hope you marked them

Green Mojo to give them a little extra love


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

I've never used it, but I think you need to use gravity before the last two weeks to have any impact.  Maybe you should send EffenGee a pm and ask him about using gravity.



			
				surreptitious said:
			
		

> I will also add Humbolt County's Own Snow Storm, Ultra. It's supposed to make it produce more THC crystals. we'll see.



Now that I would like to see.  I have done an awful lot of research on this topic- and I've never heard of any nutrient or additive that increases trich production- unless it's loaded with heavy metals.

Do you have a link for that product?

Thanks.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

why hsp over mh,  just curious?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

IMHO, you will not be disappointed with your mh grow.  Flowering plants (MJ at least) does require some light in the red spectrum.

If you are using a mh that is designed for growing- you should be able to find it's spectral output to see if it has any output in the 610nm to 700nm range.

Maybe just adding a cfl (warm, around 3000k) would help.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I've never used it, but I think you need to use gravity before the last two weeks to have any impact.  Maybe you should send EffenGee a pm and ask him about using gravity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hXXp://www.hidhut.com/catalog/humboldt-countys-own-snow-storm-ultra-gallon-p-2240.html

this is the best i can do for snow storm, ultra.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> They look great hope you marked them
> 
> Green Mojo to give them a little extra love



yes, i marked them!  once i cut them down i'll be able to find the markers! lol


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> but i think you know that and jus twanted to show your nicely budding plants                                            j/k



haha, i've been staring at them for 12 hours a day for 3 weeks.  i just want to make sure i'm not going crazy.

i had suspected they looked ok though lol


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah those are all ladies...no doubt


just as i suspected! ah ha! lol


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> this is the best i can do for snow storm, ultra.


 
Yeah, I checked.  I use Humboldts Organic line myself and never saw that before.  Either I never looked, or saw it and don't remember.  Looks like a jolt of potassium and some B1.

Neither one has been linked to trich production in any scientific study.

But I guess they can say whatever they want when selling to us MJ growers.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> IMHO, you will not be disappointed with your mh grow.  Flowering plants (MJ at least) does require some light in the red spectrum.
> 
> If you are using a mh that is designed for growing- you should be able to find it's spectral output to see if it has any output in the 610nm to 700nm range.
> 
> Maybe just adding a cfl (warm, around 3000k) would help.



i've got the bulb specs right here.  it's a Hortilux - Blue Daylight Metal Halide Grow Lamp.  MT400D/HOR/HTL-BLUE 400 WATT.

according to their graph on the back it ranges from 40 to 50 percent of relative energy between 610nm and 700nm range.

not a clue if thats good or not lol


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I checked.  I use Humboldts Organic line myself and never saw that before.  Either I never looked, or saw it and don't remember.  Looks like a jolt of potassium and some B1.
> 
> Neither one has been linked to trich production in any scientific study.
> 
> But I guess they can say whatever they want when selling to us MJ growers.



a hydroponic store owner recommended this product based on the fact that she sells a lot of it and people are satisfied with it.  who knows, she might have been just trying to get a sale...we'll see


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> MH for veg and HPS for flowering is the best way to go. i like those conversion bulbs so you can use say a 400 watt MH in a 400watt HPS lamp with less lumens of course but its nice.



i have a digital gallaxy ballast that will except MH or HPS.  I guess I'll see how I do with just the MH and if its worth buying another bulb.  Maybe I'll get an HPS bulb when this one MH bulb dies.  At this moment I cannot justify spending the money on a HPS bulb.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

I got the 400w system with the conversion bulb mh ...so mh and hps mix is best.  two weeks  each roughly......


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i've got the bulb specs right here. it's a Hortilux - Blue Daylight Metal Halide Grow Lamp. MT400D/HOR/HTL-BLUE 400 WATT.
> 
> according to their graph on the back it ranges from 40 to 50 percent of relative energy between 610nm and 700nm range.
> 
> not a clue if thats good or not lol


 
Sounds like a good bulb.

Using it, you will end up with tight nugs- that's been my experience.  Add the gravity and you should have some real nice buds when you're done.

Happy Growing!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good bulb.
> 
> Using it, you will end up with tight nugs- that's been my experience.  Add the gravity and you should have some real nice buds when you're done.
> 
> Happy Growing!



hey thanks.  it was recommended by the guys at the hydro store.  tight nugs would be most excellent!  I'm curious how much my net dried weight will be.  i've got another batch of 15 clones going right now, but if 12 plants gives me what i want, i will be ok killing 3 off lol.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

just cropped some of the bigger photos.  i like 2 see the crystals!


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i have a digital gallaxy ballast that will except MH or HPS.  I guess I'll see how I do with just the MH and if its worth buying another bulb.  Maybe I'll get an HPS bulb when this one MH bulb dies.  At this moment I cannot justify spending the money on a HPS bulb.



You can get a 400w hps bulb on 1000bulbs for like 7 bucks...hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-HPS/

600w costs 27...which sucks because the 1000w hps costs 27 also...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 3, 2010)

gravity is the bomb....but yeah you don't want to use it untill the end of harvest only one or 2 applications, it's good stuff I used it last grow on a strain I've had for awhile, and the reults were insane...good stuff I will use it until they pull it off the shelfs.  Snow storm ultra or purple max can be used from the start of flowering.  Seriously use the Gravity lightly, less is more with this product using too much can be really bad.  I was told by the distributor that your buds can get too hard off this, not sure exactly what too hard means??? but thats what they said, and it becomes more susceptible to mold...anyway a little bottle goes a long long way, I'm on my 3rd with the 8 oz bottle, and it's like a full bottle still.

Get a HPS/MH conversion bulb


After typing all this out I reread your post surrup...You are doing it right...keep doing what your doing.  LOL  I saw someone giving you advice on the Humboldt stuff, and thought that you were confused...anyway it got me confused...your following the directions...sorry...something threw me off...could of been the afghani


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> After typing all this out I reread your post surrup...You are doing it right...keep doing what your doing.  LOL  I saw someone giving you advice on the Humboldt stuff, and thought that you were confused...anyway it got me confused...your following the directions...sorry...something threw me off...could of been the afghani



lol, thanks man.  i planned on doing 2 applications of the gravity towards the end of flowering like you said.  i dont believe that i'm confused, but i may be.  could be the white widow here :

as far as the snow storm ultra.  since it's suposed to enhance crystals i dont think it's needed until around week 3 when crystals start forming.  who knows.  i'll try it out and keep everybody posted.

anyways, this flowering has got me excited!  i  dont know if i'll be able to wait 5 more weeks!  it's my first flowered clones!  soooooo excited!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You can get a 400w hps bulb on 1000bulbs for like 7 bucks...hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-HPS/
> 
> 600w costs 27...which sucks because the 1000w hps costs 27 also...



for some reason i dont trust a $7 400w HPS bulb.  I paided $125 for the hortilux 400w MH bulb I have right now.  When something is too good to be true, it usually is.

are you using any of these bulbs?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 3, 2010)

BB this stuff is different than the "Humboldt Nutrients" Humboldt County's Own" is manufactured by EmeraldTriangle.biz put 3 w's in front of that.

I used both Snow Storm Ultra, and the Gravity last grow.  

The Snow Storm, I didn't really notice alot more trich production, but this Afghani was already pretty sugary anyway...it didn't hurt it I will say that.  It's a potassium suppliment 0*0*3.  In soil use 1 tsp/gl apply every or everyother watering, 1st dose is usually given when the lights are cut back, during peak flower developement dosage can be slowly increased.  In hydro use 2ml/gl and run continuously.  This is not a carb/or sugar water, it is 3% soluble potash derived from Potassium Hydroxide.  BB, curious about the metals in this product .aapfco.org/metals.htm (3w's)

Gravity, I can say that I posotively saw results from, my yeild of Afghani #1 was the best yeilding in 10+ yrs with this strain.  These were the only additions to my feeding schedule from the time before.  This stuff works.  It's a kelp extract.  In soil use 1/2 tsp/gallon of water apply 2-4 consecutive waterings beginning about 3 weeks before harvest.  contains non plant food ingredients  0*0.1*0 avaliable phosphate derived from phosphoric acid. .75% Ascophyllum Nodosm (Sea kelp) extract;  0.01% Vit B1;  0.01% Vit B2;  0.02% Vit B3, 

Honestly I probably won't buy the snow storm again, because I really couldn't tell a difference, but I'm just saying it didn't do much for this strain, that already is trich covered.  It was originally manufactured for the purple pots, in the process of makeing purple max, the snow storm was developed.  

Your plants look nice Surrup, I forgot to say that in my last post


----------



## BBFan (Jan 4, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> BB, curious about the metals in this product .aapfco.org/metals.htm (3w's)


 
Thanks for the link LF.  Good source.
I didn't see any traces of metals in the snow storm analysis.
The reason I made that comment regarding heavy metals is based on some reading I did that discussed mj's reaction to heavy metals could be increased trich production as a defense mechanism.
No conclusive evidence was presented that I recall.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 4, 2010)

Not trying to crash your thread Surrep, But, I am going into my 3 weeks flowering just now and I wondered if when you used the Gravity at the end do you still flush? BTW beautiful ladies you have. Mine seem a bit behind and I don't have any crystals yet so I am really excited to see those. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> Not trying to crash your thread Surrep, But, I am going into my 3 weeks flowering just now and I wondered if when you used the Gravity at the end do you still flush? BTW beautiful ladies you have. Mine seem a bit behind and I don't have any crystals yet so I am really excited to see those. Good luck. Keep us posted.



NH, no problem.  I plan on using the Gravity 2 times at around week number 5.  Not exactly sure how I'm going to do it.  We'll see.  At week number 7 I will be flushing with just plain water until the end.

Thank you!  These plants have vegged for over 3 months.  It's my first batch to work with and they were a little stressed to begin with, but I've got my routine down and am ready for the next batch.

I went out of town for 10 days and had a friend watch the plants and top the rez each day.  When I came back they had grown over 2 ft.  I did not expect that at all!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

ok, so i pulled out the bottle of gravity to see what it says:

"Gravity can be applied alone or with regular nutrients.  Plants should be healthy and not stressed at time of application.  It's best to water plain before applying, especially if using Purple Maxx.  Nutrient concentration should be reduced by 1/2 if applied with this product.  If plants are grown under HPS lighting, lights should be raised 6-12 inches.

Soil: Use 1/2 teaspoon (2 1/2ml) per gallon of water and apply 2-4 consecutive waterings beginning about 3 weeks before harvest.

Hydroponics: Use approximately 1 to 2 ml. per gallon of water and run for 5-12 days beginning about 3 weeks before finish.  Due to great variability among hydroponic systems, a good rule of thumb is to run larger doses for a shorter time and smaller doses for a longer time"

So, i'll probably run 1 1/2 ml per gallon with my regular nutes, including the snow storm for 10 days or so, then after that i will flush with water until harvest.  that should still give me about 11 days worth of flushing.  what does everybody think?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

Last time I gave my last application 2 weeks out, it was the only thing I gave...I didn't add any nutes.  I did a flush at 7 days out, and 3 days out and then let them dry out...but I grow in soil, so the flush is not as important to me...I still do it.

BB I would like to read the article you spoke of if you have a link to it?  I did not check the site I gave you, the bottle just had that website addy on it, so I posted it for you since you had asked about it.

Surrep when I told the distributer that I had given 2 apps, he told me to watch for mold, he said 1 app should be plenty...I think he thought I was doing hydro though, because he tried to tell me that the directions call for one app...it says right in the soil directions 2-4 consecutive waterings...but anyway, I would believe them when they say less is more with this product.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Surrep when I told the distributer that I had given 2 apps, he told me to watch for mold, he said 1 app should be plenty...I think he thought I was doing hydro though, because he tried to tell me that the directions call for one app...it says right in the soil directions 2-4 consecutive waterings...but anyway, I would believe them when they say less is more with this product.



good call, LF.  I will only do one application of it as i'm doing a recirculating hydro setup here.  thanks for your help.  i'll keep this thread alive with updates.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 4, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> good call, LF. I will only do one application of it as i'm doing a recirculating hydro setup here. thanks for your help. i'll keep this thread alive with updates.


 
Excellent, please do. 
I wonder if they sell Gravity up here in the Great White North. I'll have to check for it. I get so confused over nutes and additives they are science all their own.
Take care


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> why hsp over mh,  just curious?



i dont know that i directly answered this question.  i chose MH based on what the guy at the hydro store recommended.  So, that's what i'm using.  I may try HPS in the future, but i'm going to use what i've got right now.  it seems to be doing the job just nicely.


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> for some reason i dont trust a $7 400w HPS bulb.  I paided $125 for the hortilux 400w MH bulb I have right now.  When something is too good to be true, it usually is.
> 
> are you using any of these bulbs?



It is on deck...as soon as my current 400w goes it will get used...I am currently using a 400w hps from Home depot that cost 20 bucks...it works fine...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

Honey you can order Humboldt County's Own online, I could find the distributors address for you if you'd like.?

BBFan, you say you use the Humboldt organic line up, I've been eyeballing it, how long have you used it?  Also how do you like it...in comparison to...???  Do you use all the addatives with it also?  I'd really like to hear and see more about it...it just recently started showing up in hydro stores in my neck of the woods...I don't know if it's the cool graphics or what but something about it makes me look at it everytime I see it...lol..I don't know if thats good marketing, or if the pot gods are telling me to try it...lol


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

changed out the rez today.  used 10 gallons of culligan RO water from walmart, 110 ml. of GH's Flora Nova Grow, 50 ml. of GH's Kool Bloom, and 20 ml. of Humboldt County's Own Snow Storm, Ultra and then I added pH up and down to get the pH to 5.8.  I will top this rez off and adjust the pH to 5.8 daily.

on the 14th of January (10 days from now) I will change the rez again and include the gravity. might increase the bloom nutes to 120 ml per 10 gallons.  continue to use 50 ml of Kool Bloom and 20 ml of Snow storm ultra.  and i'll use 15 ml of gravity (that's 1.5 ml per gallon).

on the 24th of January (10 days from then) I will change the rez again with just plain pH'd balanced to 5.8 water.

14 days from then it should be time to harvest.  That will be 8 weeks from the time i switched them to 12/12.  i might want to change out the rez half way through that with more plain ph balanced water.

what does everybody think?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

sounds good bud.  My only question is have you grown this strain before?  Do you know that it finishes in 8 weeks?  My only reason for asking is that I have never had one finish in the length of time from the suppliers estimate.  I usually add a week to whatever they call for, and even then sometimes it's longer.  I have never had one out of I don't know how many strains finish on time.(granted most of these were outdoor grows so I didn't have to worry too much other than if it was going to frost)..so something to think about.  That would be a good poll to see how many others have had this, I know I've seen others talk about it to.

Anyway you might want to think about adding a week, or when you see 10% amber start your flushing something like this, I'm not a hydro guy so I really can't tell you how they do it...soil is alot more forgiving for things like this.  I also don't know how you like your weed head high/ couchlock...just a thought.  I'd hate for you to flush everything out for 2 weeks and then find out it's still got to go another 2 weeks to get where you want it trich wise...but thats why your talking about it now, so you don't have to deal with it at the last minute...lol...can you tell I'm baked


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

that's an interesting point.  i have not grown this strain before.  i got 7-8 weeks from the seed bank.  in fact, there are 3 different strains in the flowering tent right now and this is my first time flowering any of them.  i'm testing my mother plants right now to see if they are ok to clone in the future.

on 24th January I could change this to regular nutes without the gravity and use this for 7 days.  then switch to flushing.

also, about the head high / couchlock.  this is my first batch of flowered clones.  i have no idea if i want a head high or couchlock high.  either one sounds good to me lol.  i will experiment more on future clones lol.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi LF, yes please and thank you. I actually was on their website a while ago but I had forgotten. I have been looking at a lot of info on nutes because I need to smarten up about my nuting schedule. So yea shoot me the address if you have it handy. And before you ask I am using Dutch nutrients? I kinda got sucked into that along with the ph strips at the hydro store. I got overwhelmed, so I want to do better research and find a better system. Oh and the also get a wee bit of Voodoo juice about every 3 weeks and usually plain ph'd water in between. I am interested in any info. I read the nute study in the stick's but it all turned to some foreign language and I got lost. Yes I am blond. also rambling nights get to me sometime.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

well these are not really nutes as much as flower enhancers, you still will need a good nute line to run with these.  I've heard good things about that dutch line; although I've not used it.  It can definately be confusing, because their are so many different lines out there claiming to work miracles.  In the end I think it boils down to genetics, and a basic easy nute line.  The best nutes out there are not going to turn mex swag into white widow.

Here is where their magazine ad says to get them (put 3w's in front of this) EelRiverHydroponics.com or the ph # is 1-866-872-9434,  You can find the "Humboldt County's Own" products at other hydro shops now to, alot of people are carrying this product as it gains popularity.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you LF the website is in my favorites, I'll check it out. Do my research for the next time. Although if the Dutch nute shows promise I'll finish it up. No sense wasting them or my money.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

i also have not used the dutch nutes, but the guy at the hydro store said they were good and that a lot of people use them with great success.

but with a hydro setup (not sure which one you are running or running hydro at all)  you will need a decent digital pH tester.  one that gives you at least 1 decimal place.  like 1.5 or 5.8.  also, i believe they make some that are water proof.  that's a good idea.  lately, so i dont drop my pH tester into my rez, i've been scooping out a little cup of the water and testing that to check the pH (fyi, i already dropped one in there lol)

i also bought a PPM meter, but right now I find myself not using it as i'm following GH's schedule to the T.  aside from my little additives here and there.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a soil girl, I want to get into hydro eventually but I think I need to go through my learning curve first. The digital ph meter was the first thing I bought and I also dropped mine in the run off the other day and thought for sure I had ruined it. It dried out and I recalibrated it and all seems fine. Thank goodness I would be lost without it now. 
Thanks Surrep


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

oh, your a dirt bag girl? lol   i have not grown in dirt thus far, only hydro for me.  for now.  we'll see.  i'd rather carry water than dirt.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL you're funny, I actually can't wait try hydro. If I can get the Ol'man to part with his beloved junk (like 8 tracks) in the basement I would like to do a little of both.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

i need some help guys.  look at the pictures attached.  some of the leaves look bad.  does anybody have any idea what would cause this?

i've also included some pictures of buds that i think look pretty good.  starting week 5 tommorrow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you been giving your plants any cal-mag or molasses?  Looks like a mag or iron deficiency, easily fixed with some trace minerals, which are readily avaliable in some unsulphered molasses.  Or you can pick up a solution of trace nutes at your local hydro store.  This is of course assuming that your pH is dialed in, but I'm pretty sure you have been on top of that?   I use FFOF and I still add cal-mag every other week, because I have had problems in the past.  alot of soils lack the amounts that MJ needs.

What are you using for light?  I'm just curious because I have plants that are at 3 1/2 weeks that are alot further along than those...it could just be a strain thing to, how long do those take to finish?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

i have not added any cal-mag.  i have some and will add it.  i have topped off my rez with fresh water and adjusted the pH to 5.8 daily.  so, i dont think that pH is my issue.

i'm using a 400 watt MH bulb for light.  this is the first time i've flowered these, the seed bank said 8 weeks.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

well you can't rush it, it will do what it's going to do.  I really think mine are looking farther along than they should...maybe I need to double check my dates...lol I may be a week off.  400 should be good!  

I forgot you were in hydro...I dunno about adding molasses to the hydro system with the pumps and all...not really a help to you with that.  Definately lacking the cal-mag though. IMO.  Maybe talk to Minzeye, or THG, they both seem to me to be on the ball with the hydro...as are many more, but those are the 2 that come to mind.  Good Luck!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

Dang speak of the devil, and he appears...lol.  Thanks for showing up Mindzeye!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

lol, i PM'd him!  i will do what he suggests.

my tent has not gotten over 85 degrees Fahrenheit and my hand does not burn on the tops of the plants....also, i'm not checking PPMs, i'm just following the GH schedule for the FloraNova nutes.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yes flora nova lacks in the mg/cal department. I used it for a while, I find the 3 part flora series is much cleaner and PH stable.
> 
> I found with using flora nova when using cal/mag I didnt need stronger nutes. I would try trimming leaves, a epsom foliar feed and some cal/mag in the mix.. When I used flora nova I also never went over 10ml a gallon.. I found the feeding chart to be strong but their nutrient calculator that GH has on their site is right on...
> 
> ...



yes, right now i'm using 10 ml of bloom per gallon, as well as koolbloom.  i will also trim some leaves and foliar feed them with some epson salt and water


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

got another question mindz.  why do i need to spray the plants when the lights are off?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 11, 2010)

if those were people, every one of them would have vaginas...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 11, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> got another question mindz. why do i need to spray the plants when the lights are off?


if you are in an E&F you don't need to


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> if those were people, every one of them would have vaginas...



lol, well thats good cuz that's what i'm going for haha


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> if you are in an E&F you don't need to



what is an "E&F" ?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> It does look like a MG/cal issue, as well as a slight heat issue.. The tops of the plants look like they are getting a little bit too warm.. The yellowing area's look like Mg/Cal issue. Overall it looks like you could go stronger on your nutrients, if you do make sure you keep an eye out for first signs of burn, if you see any burning back off a little, you may need some cal mag also.. Add cal-mag to res and then add nutes to bring it up to desired PPM, I also use Cal-Mag at 1/2 strength..
> 
> Also cut the dead areas off the leaves, if it has yellow dry patches then cut that blade in half just behind the dead patch. Usually if a deficiency gets bad enough that leaves start dieing I will do a light foliar feeding of epsom salts, if in flowering try not to spray your buds.. And make sure you spray with the lights OFF! Use 1 Teaspoon per gallon of water, you can repeat this once a week..



ok, i added cal-mag to my rez and did the foliar feed method as well.  i'm not sure how i was supposed to spray leaves without spraying the buds becuase there is buds everywhere, but i did the best i could.

after adding cal-mag i topped off my rez with RO water and pH'd to 5.8.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Usually if a deficiency gets bad enough that leaves start dieing



there is another problem and i dont think there is anything that can be done.  these plants are between 3 and 4 ft tall.  i tried to trim up the plant some before flowering, but there are leaves underneath the canopy that are not getting enough light and are dying.  

i'll just make sure, in the future, to veg my plants less so that they dont outgrow my space.  also, on my new batch of clones i'm doing some LST which should help control these wild b!tches lol


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> If your plants are that tall then just keep trimming the dead leaves off the bottom of the plant. Dead leaves can cause rot and fungus issues, just keep the plants nice and clean and only trim off whats dead..
> 
> Thats white widow right? If so your going to have some nice colas, its a heavy producer only drawback is the long flowering time, mine took 12 weeks. I had a bunch of 13 inch buds though!



it's ok to do this while flowering?

these are actually a mix of 3 different strains, white widow, ice, and crystal (even though, they all seem to look the same to me....who knows).  this was the batch to determine which of my mother plants were females.  you can check out my grow journal for the next batch of clones, all crystal.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?&p=603906#post603906

the seed bank said 8 weeks for all of these strains.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

guess that's a good point! 

10-12 weeks!?  i dont know if i can wait that long man. crystal is northern lights crossed with WW.

hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow.html

site i bought the seeds from says 8-9 weeks.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

surrep...those guys are never on with their estimated times...I have yet to grow a pack of seeds that was done when the breeder said it would be, it's at least a week longer, but usually 2 weeks.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 11, 2010)

why would they lie to me?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 12, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yes flora nova lacks in the mg/cal department. I used it for a while, I find the 3 part flora series is much cleaner and PH stable.
> 
> I found with using flora nova when using cal/mag I didnt need stronger nutes. I would try trimming leaves, a epsom foliar feed and some cal/mag in the mix.. When I used flora nova I also never went over 10ml a gallon.. I found the feeding chart to be strong but their nutrient calculator that GH has on their site is right on...
> 
> ...



mindzeye, the chart and calculator seem to be the same, no?


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, dad, I've grown out all three of those strains--was the "Something-or-other" Pack from MJSeeds.NL, right?

That WW will go 10-12 weeks.  The Crystal, I don't really know because I was so noob when I grew it last year that I just ran it like the widow.  Great fuel taste but not such a great buzz--but then I only had the WW to compare it to.  Seems like she was squatier than the WW.  The WW and the Crystal were a breeze to clone but the Ice kicked my butt over and over--got very few clones up and going.  My first grow, 4 WW and 3 Crystal, I pulled an elbow and a half off of.  There's a thread floating around here somewhere as _Decent Days Work_.

Attention: the Ice finishes early as hell in my grow room.  I'm in FFOF, all 6 nutes, 2 600HPS, and I've grown it out three times now.  First grow came out so-so.  Second grow went totally beige almost overnight at 8 weeks and is some bad A smoke.  Third grow is hanging now.  These pics are the trichs on what I just broke down--this was at 7.5/7.75 weeks.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51525

I don't know squat about hydro, but I over-watered a smaller pheno Ice and she went Botritusy on me (I never had the problem before).  The Ice smokes REAL nice if you like an uppity/trippy high.  It's a new favorite and a saver for me.

Good luck and watch those big colas on the Ice.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 12, 2010)

dad?

yes, it was the "SUPER STRONG MARIJUANA SEEDS PACK" from them.

could you tell the difference between the plants at some point?  they all look the same to me!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 12, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> dad?
> 
> yes, it was the "SUPER STRONG MARIJUANA SEEDS PACK" from them.
> 
> could you tell the difference between the plants at some point? they all look the same to me!


 
No offense with the dad thing--I suspect I'm older than you unless you're older than rocks and stuff.

The crystals always had a real christmas tree shape, pretty plants, deep green, lush.  The WW were nice healthy bushes but stretched up pretty good--so much so that I had to elevate the Crystals I grew with them.  The Ice were lanky, but I stretched them intentionally.  I only grew the WW and the Crystal together.  The Ice was by herself.  The only thing different about the Ice was that it dropped lower fan leaves like mad.  Coulda been me and pH or nute lock though.  I got a few free Mazar with the order but never got a single one to hatch.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, no worries with the dad thing, just didnt know where it came from.  i'm 28.

i'm flowering a couple plants of all 3 strains right now and have a batch of crystal clones going right now, but i cannot tell the difference between them yet.  maybe i need more flowering.

i also notice that leaves on the bottom of the plant are dying, but i'm sure this is from the thick canopy.  not much light getting to the bottom of the plant.

i also got 5 free seeds and none of mine hatched either.  i still have 5 seeds from each strain just in case all hell breaks loose and i need to start over.

i appreciate your time, grandpa.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 20, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i need some help guys.  look at the pictures attached.  some of the leaves look bad.  does anybody have any idea what would cause this?
> 
> i've also included some pictures of buds that i think look pretty good.  starting week 5 tommorrow.



i'm still experiencing these problems.  i have added the cal-mag and have foliar fed them with Epsom salt and water.

the leaves are still turning brown from the outside in.  does anybody have any suggestions?  i can take more pictures if need be.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmm...I wish I could help you, but I don't grow in hydro...can you post some recent pics, we can try to diagnose them.  Are the leaves at the bottom the only ones yellowing and dieng?  Because this is what is supposed to happen in flower, the plant will use up the resources from the bottom leaves...do like Mindzeye said and just keep removing them.  This happens because your bloom ferts don't have the nitrogen in, at least not as much, and your feeding higher (P) so the plant is using it's (N) reserves that are stored in those leaves.  I'm not saying that there may not be some other problem to, but yellowing and dieing of older fan leaves is what they do when budding.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 21, 2010)

i will get some pictures up when i get a chance, but these leaves are not yellowing like i've seen in other flowering pictures. it's also not at the bottom.  it's at the top.

these leaves are turning brown and drying up from the outside in.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you over feeding??? yes pics will help


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 21, 2010)

Are all three strains doing it?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Are you over feeding??? yes pics will help



pictures.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Are all three strains doing it?


they all seem to be.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

it seems to be the same kind of thing that's going on with my new clones here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=617432&posted=1#post617432

i wonder if i should just switch off of these floranova nutes.


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 23, 2010)

lol.. lookin great man!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

*Check you PPMs.*  I have a feeling that you are seriously overnuting those girls.  I find the recommended doses on the GH bottles is too much for most of my strains--both the 3 part Flora series and the Flora Nova.  And you are also adding a whole lot to your nute solution.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

:yeahthat:  That looks like nute burn now...


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 24, 2010)

good to go, i will back off on my nutes the next time i change the rez, which will probably be on monday.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 24, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> it seems to be the same kind of thing that's going on with my new clones here:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=617432&posted=1#post617432
> 
> i wonder if i should just switch off of these floranova nutes.


 
I think you're there.  If it had only been one strain, it could have been strain related.  If it's all, then it is probably external (something you're doing), but it looks like you've arrived at that rational yourself.

Reason I asked is that my Ice dropped fans like mad the last couple or 3 weeks of flower.  It pretty much lost everything but the fan leaves on the buds themselves.  That fact and severe lollipopping made manicuring a breeze.

Luck and peace.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> good to go, i will back off on my nutes the next time i change the rez, which will probably be on monday.



Don't just back off on your nutes--_*check your PPMs.  *_In fact, IMO, it would be a good idea to check them now and check your pH--this can give you some good info.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 24, 2010)

hemp goddess: i will check my PPM's and pH tomorrow and report back, but wont my PPM's be off because i've been adding the pH up and pH down stuff?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 25, 2010)

ok, just checked the rez.  i have not added any water today.  my ppms are 1233 and my pH is 5.9.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 25, 2010)

I would try 1000 ppms and see if the problem continues...


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 25, 2010)

so, total PPMs at 1000 including the flora nova bloom, snow storm ultra, cal-mag, and kool bloom?

which one should i reduce, the flora nova bloom?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 26, 2010)

ok, so i changed out my rez this morning.  my PPMs before adding pH adjusters is 1100.  i did this by keeping the same amount of snow storm ultra, kool bloom and cal-mag, but reducing the flora nova bloom nutes.  we'll see how this works.


----------

